# Shriener Park Kerrville report



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Got home yesterday after a week of camping and had a blast.Everything was super clean,freshly mowed,and being during the week,very quiet.I got up every morning right at daylight and saw axis deer,blackbucks,whitetails,jack rabbits,squirrels,quail,and at night lightning bugs were everywhere.It was cloudy and cool,and only rained twice.Mamasita's peach margaritas were outstanding.Had a good shopping trip to Gibsons.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

We were at Buckhorn Lake Resort last week. We went to Mamachitas a couple of times and Gibson's once.


----------

